# Triangle 10 Vaccine?



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

So I was at the feed store Sat getting feed an ordered some CD&T shots. When Joey the lady that works there an she also raises goats told me that the Amish who are starting up a goat dairy give their goats Triangle 10. We both had no idea why they would give it, so I told her I would do some research on it. I couldn't find any reason why they would give this vaccine. That is the only thing they give. No CD&T. Which I know you don't have to give but am I missing something? Here is a link to some info I found: http://www.bi-vetmedica.com/main/by_product/Triangle.html Thanks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I give it as well. My main reason is because our neighbor decided to get into cattle and bought sickly calf's that were dropping like flies. My parents had called some kind of animal health person out and he suggested to give this so we.started to use this with the cattle so I used it once I got goats. The things it covers causes all kids of nasty things and jackandannitta.com web site I found lots of other goat farmers.use it as well. 
They might have had a issue on their dairy or maybe like me someone close by had a problem so now use it.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Jessica, this was the first I had heard of it. The Amish are new to the area have been coming in now for about a year. They shipped these goats in so Im not sure what they have been in contact with. I don't have any cows that my goats come in contact with. Do you give the CD&T on top of this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly I'm surprised the Amish are actually doing any type of vaccinating. The Amish around here refuse to do any type of vaccinating and won't even call the vet when the animals are sick.

I have to wonder if the state is requiring it or something.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They might be menanites so check.....they are a little more....up to date I guess would be how to word it.
I do do the CDT as well....for sure the CDT. But if you look up what the ten covers and you don't have anything like that and no one around you to bring it in I wouldnt use it. Although one of the things it covers I read comes from coyote pee. I wanna say the lepto but I'm really not 100% sure on that. But if you do choose to do vaccine with it its not the dose on the bottle you only need to give 2cc. 
But if you go to that site I gave you they have a list of all kinds of different meds andvaccines llisted that have been used on goats even though not lab led goats. I was a little concerned about living the triangle at first till I say others have used it on goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Although one of the things it covers I read comes from coyote pee. I wanna say the lepto but I'm really not 100% sure on that. But if you do choose to do vaccine with it its not the dose on the bottle you only need to give 2cc.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Raccoon urine also can give dogs and goats Leptospirosis. If you have coyotes and ***** around, it might be a good idea to inoculate against the Leptospirosis.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

They are Amish with their little buggies an everything but these seem to be alil more modern as some have electric to their houses. 

Interesting about the lepto. I'm gonna look into that cause I do have a lot of coyotes.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We know some Amish families that vaccinate. Just like modern day farmers they began experiencing more issues will disease and since it is their lively hood they can't just let them die. The ones we know didn't want to vaccinate but they had to start. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok so where's the best place to find out about lepto? Just google it or do y'all recommend a certain site for great info? We are over run with coyotes!! To the point of being up all night because of them and our dogs freaking out. Love this site and all you smart goat people!!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just Google it. There is likely more info for cattle than anything. But it will all translate over for goats. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't remember the site....I just googled goat lepto and it came up. I also think there is a vaccine for just lepto but do your research because Im sure its for sheep and don't know what kind of side effect it has for goats. That's if you don't want all the stuff that comes with the triangle 10. But I can say my first year I had 25 does and slowly went up to now 65 and 3 bucks over 5 years with no bad side effects.


----------

